# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Whirlpool] Διαρροή νερού

## fam

Καλησπέρα 
Υπάρχει διαρροή νερού (σταγόνες) από το βρυσάκι νερού σε ψυγείο ντουλάπα whirlpool  (νερό + παγάκια)
Εκλεισα την παροχή νερού αλλά συνεχίζει να στάζει
Η διπλή βαλβίδα νερού επισκευάζεται - καθαρίζεται ή πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ?
Ευχαρισυώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εκλεισα την παροχή νερού αλλά συνεχίζει να στάζει


λογικά αν συνεχίζει να στάζει , δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα βαλβίδας ,κάτι πρέπει να έχει στο βρυσάκι που θέλει αντικατάσταση

----------

